# Snowy Range Wy



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

I am heading up to Snowy Range Wy this weekend to go skiing with some friends for something different. Can anyone tell me how the terrain is and if there is anything good to hike to? Also, are there any good bars to go to?

Thanks


----------



## VI- (Oct 16, 2003)

I was a liftie @ the Range through the 03-04 season. The front of the mountain is OK. However, the back is a little better. To get there, go to the top of the main hill and then go left off the lift over a flat section, after a bit, you'll get to the back side. There's some decent terrain back there. Nevertheless, since it's a small area, it doesn't have the radical terrain like a big area, i.e. cliffs, steeps, etc. Expect to see alot of skiers from Nebraska. There's a kick ass bar down the road from the ski area in Centennial. The Little Bear or something like that.


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

Snowy Range is a small area, open Thur-Sun. Its a nice, close place for us locals when we only have a couple of hours to spare. Since the fire that destroyed the lodge about 4 or 5 years ago, they've some management had issues. At times you have to be patient. The snow is good though, I was up there today. The wind has exposed some isolated icey spots, but not an issue. You can make your own fun there, and its easy to find a little privacy for safety discussions. There's some decent, albeit short, tree runs on the west side of the old area.

The Bear Tree is a pretty cool place in Centennial. It's a restaurant and bar, (seperate entrances). The best pizza in these parts and decent bands on Saturday nights. They really pack 'em in. 

Don't go over 69 without a detector on HWY 130. State and county cruise between Laramie and the area all weekend. It's like easy pickens for them. 

Have a great time!

Deb


----------

